# Feel like getting up and dancing?



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like we have a _You Tube _junkie on our hands! 

Neat little Locomotion song "video."

FYI: you can embed the You Tube links within the thread by sticking the URL between the following code tags.


```
[youtube] the URL address [/youtube ]
```
John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

John N. said:


> FYI: you can embed the You Tube links within the thread by sticking the URL between the following code tags.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


w00t. Good to know. Thanks, John.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

John N. said:


> Looks like we have a _You Tube _junkie on our hands! John N.


You're right John. I really like You Tube.

I found something on YouTube.com the other night that really tickled me. You might get a kick out of them too. It's a demonstration of the Alkai Metals' reactions with water. This includes Lithium, Sodium, Potassium, Rubidium, Cesium but sadly...no Francium. They're are blast!


----------

